# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1C V7.7s  работа в Windows 7

## Viktor1949

Пож. объясните почему не запускается база данных в семерке. Выдается 
"Порядок сортировки базы данных отличается от системного"?

----------


## Wmatik

Выбираете в меню "Администрирование" пункт "Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ" выбираеш 1251.

----------


## segabu

> Выдается
> "Порядок сортировки базы данных отличается от системного"?


ordnochk.prm в КаталогИБ поставь. Счастье придёт =) :vseok:

----------


## Viktor1949

Зашел в конфигуратор - кодовая 1251 стоит по умолчанию.
Пустой файл ordnochk.prm вставил в каталог ИБ все равно выдает надпись вышеуказанную и не работает.

----------


## Нася83

у меня таже проблема :confused:

----------


## pevek

Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ не 1251, а (+Текущая системная установка) И будет все ОК))) для Вин 7

----------


## Нася83

Устранение ошибки в Windows Vista, 7

Если вы пользуетесь Windows Vista, то избавиться от сообщения «Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!» вышеуказанными методами не удастся.

Придется пойти другим путем:

1. Запустите программу 1С. В окне Запуск 1С выделите нужную информационную базу.

2. В выпадающем списке В режиме выберите  Конфигуратор –> OK.

3. Запустится Конфигуратор. Выберите меню  Администрирование –> Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ…

4. В окне Кодовая страница таблиц информационной базы в выпадающем списке выберите + Текущая системная установка –> OK.

5. В окне Конфигуратор с сообщением «При выполнении изменения кодовой страницы будут перестроены индексы всех таблиц данных информационной базы! Выполнить изменение кодовой страницы?» нажмите Да.

6. По истечении определенного промежутка времени, зависящего от размера ИБ, появится окно Конфигуратор с сообщением «Кодовая страница изменена!», нажмите OK.

7. Закройте Конфигуратор, можно работать с информационной базой.

8. Для работы с другими ИБ измените аналогичным образом кодовую страницу таблиц ИБ.

----------


## AVS300

> Пустой файл ordnochk.prm вставил в каталог ИБ все равно выдает надпись вышеуказанную и не работает.


ещё нужно чтобы релиз платформы был не ниже 26

----------


## SergOrsk

> ещё нужно чтобы релиз платформы был не ниже 26


платформа от 25 в принципе - так да, поможет только изменение кодовой страници. Сам так мучаюсь на работе Win XP, а дома семерка... каждый день туда - сюда кодировку меняю, уже надоедать стало :mad:

----------


## pevek

Начиная с релиза 7.70.026 имеется возможность отключения проверки идентичности порядка 
сортировки, установленного для базы данных и системного порядка сортировки.
  Отключение проверки достигается созданием в каталоге программных файлов системы или в
каталоге информационной базы сигнального файла с именем OrdNoChk.prm. Содержание файла
никакого влияния на работу системы не оказывает. В случае размещения файла в каталоге
программных файлов системы проверка отключается при работе со всеми информационными
базами, если в каталоге информационной базы - то только при работе с данной базой.
  Применение данной возможности может быть рекомендовано только в крайних случаях, когда
не имеется возможности согласовать системный порядок сортировки с порядком сортировки,
устанавливаемым для информационной базы.
  При отключении проверки порядка сортировки в условиях применения компоненты управления
распределенными информационными базами НЕ СЛЕДУЕТ использовать символы любых алфавитов,
кроме латинского, в трехбуквенном идентификаторе информационных баз, входящих в состав 
распределенной.
  Следует иметь в виду, что 1С:Предприятие при работе использует возможности по сортировке
обоих механизмов, и отключение проверки идентичности порядка в них может привести к
неожиданному для пользователя порядку следования строк, например, при формировании отчетов.

----------


## Viktor1949

Cпасибо за детальное объяснение. Обязательно попробую и сообщу

_Добавлено через 17 минут 47 секунд_
Изменил кодовую страницу на: + Текущая системная установка, и все пошло как по маслу. Всем принявшим участие _ Огромное спасибо:)

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 49 секунд_
Изменил кодовую страницу на: + Текущая системная установка, и все пошло как по маслу. Всем принявшим участие _ Огромное спасибо:)

_Добавлено через 7 минут 12 секунд_
Установил в режиме конфигуратор для ИБ кодовую страницу: + Текущая системная установка, и все пошло как надо. Большое спасибо всем ВАМ.

----------


## vovchicnn

> Пустой файл ordnochk.prm вставил в каталог ИБ


Этот файл надо вставлять не в каталог БД, а в платформу /Bin Вот здесь этот контроллер. Для верности: прога должна ругаться, а ты ей: пошла на ..., лови. Поймает, съест и не подавится. Удачи.

----------


## vovchicnn

Господа, можно, конечно кодовую страницу постоянно менять (при перемещении с WinXP и Server2003 на WinVista и Win7), но хочу уточнить, что файлик ordnochk.prm надо вставлять не в КаталогИБ(), а в каталог платформы, в папку BIN.

----------


## Разработчик

> платформа от 25 в принципе - так да, поможет только изменение кодовой страници. Сам так мучаюсь на работе Win XP, а дома семерка... каждый день туда - сюда кодировку меняю, уже надоедать стало


Меняете дома в конфигураторе кодовую страницу. На работе делаете выгрузку (а не сохранение) данных через конфигуратор, а дома загрузку и никаких вопросов о кодовой странице.

----------


## Хаос

> Меняете дома в конфигураторе кодовую страницу. На работе делаете выгрузку (а не сохранение) данных через конфигуратор, а дома загрузку и никаких вопросов о кодовой странице.


при работе в одной локальной сети с вин ХР и 7 (к примеру), кроме как с файлом ordnochk.prm вариантов больше нет.

----------


## vovchicnn

> при работе в одной локальной сети с вин ХР и 7 (к примеру), кроме как с файлом ordnochk.prm вариантов больше нет.


Yes! Вот это точно! Особливо, если учесть, что наличие в сети одной машины с Vista или 7-кой - можно забыть о нормальной сети!!!
Vista и все следующие - не более, чем вышибание денег у клиента (маркетинг от MS). На самом деле - полное г.!!! Иначе, зачем MS до сих пор поддерживает (и продаёт) WinXP и Server2003?

----------


## skub

> при работе в одной локальной сети с вин ХР и 7 (к примеру), кроме как с файлом ordnochk.prm вариантов больше нет.


А если не помогает, что тогда?

----------


## AVS300

> А если не помогает, что тогда?


Тогда у вас старый релиз платформы ставьте 27

----------


## sfx09

> Yes! Вот это точно! Особливо, если учесть, что наличие в сети одной машины с Vista или 7-кой - можно забыть о нормальной сети!!!
> Vista и все следующие - не более, чем вышибание денег у клиента (маркетинг от MS). На самом деле - полное г.!!! Иначе, зачем MS до сих пор поддерживает (и продаёт) WinXP и Server2003?


если вы что-то не умеете, это не значит, что это "полное г." и оно не работает. ересь какая - все работает после нехитрых действий, кои расписаны в каждом втором интернете. если ms в своих новых операционках заставляет учитывать права, это в плане безопасности и работе в большой локальной сети только плюс. можно забыть о запароленных сторонним софтом папках или архивах "не для всех" в расшаренных папках локальной сети.

----------


## skub

> Тогда у вас старый релиз платформы ставьте 27


Он самый и стоит.

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

А разве базу, перекодированную под Виндовс 7 однажды, можно открыть в Винд Хр?

----------


## SJ24

> А разве базу, перекодированную под Виндовс 7 однажды, можно открыть в Винд Хр?


конечно можно, перекодировать обратно, или поместить в каталог с базой файл OrdNoChk.prm с пустым содержимым

----------


## Хаос

> А если не помогает, что тогда?


Платформа какая? Режим работы файловый или клиент-сервер?

----------


## skub

> Платформа какая? Режим работы файловый или клиент-сервер?


На одном компьютере папка с базой, а с другого к этой папке указан путь по сети.

----------


## Хаос

> На одном компьютере папка с базой, а с другого к этой папке указан путь по сети.


Раз файл-сервер, то не знаю чего может быть. Всегда вариант с кодовой страницей или файлом в папку бин помогает.
Все ж думаю у вас что то с платформой...

----------


## vovchicnn

... или у Вас НЕСКОЛЬКО платформ: на сервере, на локальных машинах и т.д. Кстати, площадка прекрасно работает ВООБЩЕ без установки, поэтому, проверьте, где какая площадка загружается, и наличие там выше указанного файлика...

_Добавлено через 40 часов 12 минут 39 секунд_
http://www.forum.ruboard.ru/member.php?u=83645 Тебе не надоело? 
1. Если  при запуске платформы всё ОК, проблемы только при ИСПОЛНЕНИИ ПЛАТФОРМОЙ СВОИХ ОБЯЗАННОСТЕЙ. Тогда: для всех ярлыков запуска установите параметр "от имени администратора". Если я угадал, у Вас Win7 не хочет прогу принять? За это говно (Win_Vista, Win_7) откровенно ненавижу!!!

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

Win xp навсегда)

----------


## vovchicnn

> Win xp навсегда)


Абсолютно согласен:good:, я сам вообще хотел бы работать с Windows 95, низя..., с Windows 98, низя... , Win2000: всё может! Вещь! Но... MS не может сидеть без дела. В итоге получаем: про WinXP (всех модификаций) молчу: красивая игрушка, которая своей "игривостью" только мешает нормальному человеку, повторюсь, про это - молчу. Но следующие "подарки" от MS: Vista (которую успешно забыли), 7, которую (надеюсь) тоже скоро забудут, предвестник чего-то нового в мире ОС, к этому надо готовиться, иначе из программеров переселимся в пахари...

----------


## vovchicnn

> Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ не 1251, а (+Текущая системная установка) И будет все ОК))) для Вин 7


Абсолютно верно. НО!!! Придётся менять каждый раз при переносе БД, и, Главное: невозможность включиться в сеть (Для тех, у кого она есть). 
Файлик всё-таки добавьте, это полное лечение.
Если, говорите, что добавляли, значит, неправильно добавляли, или неправильный файлик. Если нужен правильный, пишите в личку, пришлю.

----------


## las

помогите пожалуйста, пытаюсь на ноут с долбаной 7 (64) поставить базу стандартной бухгалтерии, база просто не запускается, ни ошибок, ни чего. База новая, чистая, платформа 027, причем стоят 2 базы упрощенка и комплекс, и они запускаются нормально.

Все проблемку решил, методом логического отбора, дотумкал, что дело не в 1с, а в самой win7, при копировании базы она не ставила права на изменение папки (ну не бред ли!)

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

> помогите пожалуйста, пытаюсь на ноут с долбаной 7 (64) поставить базу стандартной бухгалтерии, база просто не запускается, ни ошибок, ни чего. База новая, чистая, платформа 027, причем стоят 2 базы упрощенка и комплекс, и они запускаются нормально.


Попробуйте запустить сначала в конфигураторе, а из него в предприятие.

----------

